# Southern Utah RAC Meeting...Waste of time!!



## wan2bhunting (Jun 11, 2012)

I ment to post sooner but didnt get a chance to. I went to the RAC meeting last week and all they talked about was the Monroe Spike elk only situation for almost 2 hours. I had to leave because I couldn't take the attitude of the RAC members. Several of the members acted like self entitled TOOLS. All they did was do there best to make the Biologists look like idiots. I wont mention names but several of the RAC Members for the southern region NEED TO BE REPLACED!!! 

I went to the meeting because I am interested in what changes will be made and because I have never been to one. I am pretty sure I will NOT go to another one with the same members on the board. I was very disappointed in the board. 

I am curious if it is the same in all of the regions? Has anyone else had this experience or is it just me?


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

So do you know anything that was decided?


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

First of all, THANK YOU for making the effort to attend the RAC Meeting. Unfortunately some of those(people) exist in all regions. While there, did u learn anything new? what were the thoughts of those there about the Monroe situation?


----------



## Badger (Aug 27, 2013)

Well done Wan2bhuntin to attend the meeting. I am sorry to hear it was not productive.


----------



## Badger (Aug 27, 2013)

1-I, Did you not attend the RAC meeting for the southern unit? You come on here and bitch about how bad it is, how the many elk are pulled off, how the unit bull to cow ratio is way off, deer numbers are down and the unit is in decline. You say you are on the mountain everyday and know more of what is going on than the DWR. Here was your one big chance to have your voice heard other than your back room meetings where you keep notes on napkins. Since you didn't go to have YOUR voice heard, you should quite all your bitching on here about YOUR precious unit being in decline, about all the 801 hunters hunting YOUR area, and how you know so much about YOUR area.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

They decided to eradicate the deer and elk herds on the Monroe. Also they put in place an extermination order for all pheasants in the sevier valley as well as made all Hawks and Eagles nuisance animals and took away all their protections. I know there was more but used the napkin I had it written on for toilet paper.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> They decided to eradicate the deer and elk herds on the Monroe. Also they put in place an extermination order for all pheasants in the sevier valley as well as made all Hawks and Eagles nuisance animals and took away all their protections. I know there was more but used the napkin I had it written on for toilet paper.


Ha ha ha


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Here's what we know for sure, We are well on our way to eleminating spike
elk hunting on units its hurting-----------Thats a good thing.:!:.;-).


----------



## utaharcheryhunter (Jul 13, 2009)

Badger said:


> 1-I, Did you not attend the RAC meeting for the southern unit? You come on here and bitch about how bad it is, how the many elk are pulled off, how the unit bull to cow ratio is way off, deer numbers are down and the unit is in decline. You say you are on the mountain everyday and know more of what is going on than the DWR. Here was your one big chance to have your voice heard other than your back room meetings where you keep notes on napkins. Since you didn't go to have YOUR voice heard, you should quite all your bitching on here about YOUR precious unit being in decline, about all the 801 hunters hunting YOUR area, and how you know so much about YOUR area.
> 
> LOVE IT!!^^^^


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

ut1031 said:


> First of all, THANK YOU for making the effort to attend the RAC Meeting. Unfortunately some of those(people) exist in all regions. While there, did u learn anything new? what were the thoughts of those there about the Monroe situation?


For all of the talk and passion about the local Spike meeting that was held earlier and the proposal to eliminate the spike anyweapon hunt, the Southern RAC voted AGAINST the proposal 6 to 5. They wanted to stick with the current plan (surprise, surprise) and revisit this issue in 2 years which got a support vote 7 to 4. Most of the hard questions came from the RAC, not the public and I got the feeling that many weren't very happy about them having the local meeting in the first place. And, of course, there was the "fair" issue regarding the archery and muzzy hunts. If we can't have an anyweapon spike hunt, why do the archers and muzzy hunters still get to hunt. I didn't write down the figures, but I think rifles killed 74 "Monroe" spikes last year, arrows killed 9 and muzzys killed 4. One of the reasons given for the no vote was that we don't really know how many "Monroe" spikes were actually killed because the elk on the unit travel back and forth, to and from Beaver and Dutton. And the weather/snow plays a big part as to where they concentrate.

All of the other published issues passed, but there was one proposal not listed that didn't pass (7 to 4) and that was a proposal to extend the goat hunts into the winter because the coats were in better shape. The reason given for the vote was that there was virtually no access to goat habitat in the winter and since the OIL hunts are managed for 100% we need to make sure the hunter can get to the goats.

There was also some time taken on three other issues, the deer transplant areas list, the Dedicated Hunter changes and the new youth Mentoring Program, but they also passed.

6:00pm to 10:15pm


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

MONROE SPIKE-O-RAMA IS STILL A GO!!!!?????!!!!! SWEET!!!!!!:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Do you have any I idea who you
u are messing with?


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Hey guys. What's going on in this thread?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

a trainwreck perhaps? 

No back to the Southern RAC....I have wondered about a later goat season. What if it worked something like this. Still have the early season and the late season, but have a season nov/dec for those that didn't fill their tag in their original season. Positives being longer hair, second chance to fill the OIL tag; negatives....you are going to need some sleds and be ready for some seriously nasty weather. Thoughts?


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Hey guys. What's going on in this thread?


We'll Badger can't step away from his agenda, so it's heading down the rotten path every thread Badger high-jacks with the same other few high-jackers who can't get over there own peanut brained humor.


----------



## Badger (Aug 27, 2013)

You are the one complaining about the Monroe unit. I am calling you out on being a whining little beotch about his precious unit. I have nothing against the Monroe unit other than 1-nut. He was the one that complains then makes up meetings to go to and says they brought his message RAC meeting. If his schedule is so flexable, why didn't he make time for the RAC meeting? What a phoney little Beotch!


----------



## provider (Jan 17, 2011)

Are there any moderators on this thread? The name calling is ridiculous. Even if its bl*n**d out.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Badger said:


> i think you are complaining because you are actually called out and you don't have anything to defend yourself. You want to do it behind closed doors. You sure sounded civilized in PM's. Why don't we take care of this where Uncle Hugh can watch over your shoulder?


I did it because looks what's happening. The thread is nothing to do with what it started out as , I've been trying to really avoid stupid things like this. You feel you need acceptance and back up from those other forum members, talk without them in the picture. You're by far the worst I've had fine PMs with many of the forum members I disagreed with they didn't act like 2 year olds. Your the one without an argument , you've yet to give even the slightest shred of one . You know where I stand and my argument or you wouldn't feel the way you do . Your just side tracking for a fight and giving no useful information .

Let me use your tactic though: ie; hey look guys badger posted on yet another thread like a little baby kicking and screaming like always, I tried to PM him but he's too childish and has to boost his little boy ego by calling names and posting the messages . Gosh what a little **** right I mean this guys a complete ****** **** *****. But that's just an example of the way you act don't take it personal .

If you do decide to grow up Badger and stop tearing apart your own character and credibility shoot me a PM and we'll talk.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

So does 1 eye not like Badger?


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Does anyone else feel like this has turned into an awkward conversation between the same person's personalities? 

SPIKE-O-RAMA 2014!!!!!!!!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

^^^^^ Yep, And klbzdad, ur right dead center, stiring the pot..:!:^^^^

Sad what this forum has been redusced too...:?...


----------



## royta (Sep 26, 2007)

Personally, I don't have a problem at all with 1-I's posts. I think he's a concerned sportsman and would like to see changes. I don't like that he jumps all over people for not researching enough, from his point of view, where to hunt, but for the most part, I think he's a decent fella. I'm a Journeyman Electrician (not practicing anymore) and there have been times where work was slow and I was able to spend time doing other things. Then I was back up to 60 hours a week a few weeks later. That's just life. You have to take work when you can get it. I don't doubt for a second that 1-I would have attended had he been able to. I don't know what 1-I does for a living, but I think Badger's posts are uncalled for. Take it to the gutpile.


----------



## rooster96 (Oct 25, 2013)

goofy elk said:


> ^^^^^ Yep, And klbzdad, ur right dead center, stiring the pot..:!:^^^^
> 
> Sad what this forum has been redusced too...:?...


Reduced


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

elkfromabove said:


> For all of the talk and passion about the local Spike meeting that was held earlier and the proposal to eliminate the spike anyweapon hunt, the Southern RAC voted AGAINST the proposal 6 to 5. They wanted to stick with the current plan (surprise, surprise) and revisit this issue in 2 years which got a support vote 7 to 4. Most of the hard questions came from the RAC, not the public and I got the feeling that many weren't very happy about them having the local meeting in the first place. And, of course, there was the "fair" issue regarding the archery and muzzy hunts. If we can't have an anyweapon spike hunt, why do the archers and muzzy hunters still get to hunt. I didn't write down the figures, but I think rifles killed 74 "Monroe" spikes last year, arrows killed 9 and muzzys killed 4. One of the reasons given for the no vote was that we don't really know how many "Monroe" spikes were actually killed because the elk on the unit travel back and forth, to and from Beaver and Dutton. And the weather/snow plays a big part as to where they concentrate.
> 
> All of the other published issues passed, but there was one proposal not listed that didn't pass (7 to 4) and that was a proposal to extend the goat hunts into the winter because the coats were in better shape. The reason given for the vote was that there was virtually no access to goat habitat in the winter and since the OIL hunts are managed for 100% we need to make sure the hunter can get to the goats.
> 
> ...


Lee, thanks for posting a report. It looks like this issue was a very close and divided vote. The reason why so much time was spent on it. It's funny how the OP hated the RAC meeting, mostly because it didn't fit his same line of thinking.

Badger, 
I don't care for a lot of things 1-I brings to this forum but that was poor form to bring his PM to the public. PM does stand for "PRIVATE MESSAGE". It should have been kept that way or just taken to the mods if it was offensive.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

goofy elk said:


> ^^^^^ Yep, And klbzdad, ur right dead center, stiring the pot..:!:^^^^
> 
> Sad what this forum has been redusced too...:?...


Yup, and speaking my mind. Popular or not, I make no apologies for stirring anything especially when it is badly needed.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

royta said:


> Take it to the gutpile.


Done......thanks for the advice!!!------SS


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

provider said:


> Are there any moderators on this thread? The name calling is ridiculous. Even if its bl*n**d out.


As we have real jobs and only do this on the side as a hobby we dont see every post or even every thread, so when there is an issue just click yellow sign icon on teh bottom left. That then sends an email to all mods to get our attention. Someone else did so and you can see the results of the broom sweeping done thereafter.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> As we have real jobs and only do this on the side as a hobby we dont see every post or even every thread, so when there is an issue just click yellow sign icon on teh bottom left. That then sends an email to all mods to get our attention. Someone else did so and you can see the results of the broom sweeping done thereafter.


What about 1 eye? Why does he continue to get a pass? You guys ban people for " vulgarity" but 1 eye uses the same language and is still here. Why is that? Maybe because of the whole GP deal? Just curious as to why the rules apply to some and not others.


----------



## royta (Sep 26, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> What about 1 eye? Why does he continue to get a pass? You guys ban people for " vulgarity" but 1 eye uses the same language and is still here. Why is that? Maybe because of the whole GP deal? Just curious as to why the rules apply to some and not others.


Unless I'm missing something, one eye kept it clean in this thread. I read in another thread that he was temporarily banned not too long ago. Perhaps he realizes the mods are serious when they say not to swear?


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

royta said:


> Unless I'm missing something, one eye kept it clean in this thread. I read in another thread that he was temporarily banned not too long ago. Perhaps he realizes the mods are serious when they say not to swear?


His ban was lifted early as he traded dirt on some members to a mod. It doesn't matter that's just the game that's played. It won't change. And I'm sure I'll get banned for talking about the mods.


----------



## royta (Sep 26, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> His ban was lifted early as he traded dirt on some members to a mod. It doesn't matter that's just the game that's played. It won't change. And I'm sure I'll get banned for talking about the mods.


Unless I am mistaken, one eye is no longer using vulgarity. Whether you agree with how he did so, his debt to utahwildlife.net is paid in full. He isn't continuing "to get a pass". Why are you worried about what happened in the past? He's being a good boy now, and isn't that what counts? Let bygones be bygones.


----------

